# master bath shower i recently did



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

gotta love CPVC :whistling2:
go ahead and tell me what i did right or wrong, ya can't hurt my feelings

:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

you used a cpvc ball valve on the steam unit when ROD said not to cuz they dont shut off.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> you used a cpvc ball valve on the steam unit when ROD said not to cuz they dont shut off.


all i had and i had to get er done


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I love FL. I love CPVC. It, is so fast to use, but that looks like it took, at least 8 hrs to do?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice looking job..:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Is the jacket on the wire you have strapped to the cpvc compatable with cpvc? Also I dont see any bocking for those main valves,they are just hanging by the pipes.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Is the jacket on the wire you have strapped to the cpvc compatable with cpvc? Also I dont see any bocking for those main valves,they are just hanging by the pipes.



Face plate will secure them fo sho.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Face plate will secure them fo sho.


 I suppose so.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I love FL. I love CPVC. It, is so fast to use, but that looks like it took, at least 8 hrs to do?


maybe about 5 hours total time



slickrick said:


> Nice looking job..:thumbup:


thanks



TheMaster said:


> Is the jacket on the wire you have strapped to the cpvc compatable with cpvc? Also I dont see any bocking for those main valves,they are just hanging by the pipes.


not sure what you mean about the wire being strapped to the pan drain ?

those valves are not that heavy, i don't see the need to do that, not even sure if they have screw holes for that purpose, but i will check.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> maybe about 5 hours total time
> 
> 
> thanks
> ...


 I didn't even look to see it was a drain on that cpvc and it looks like the styro will stay in place....So I'ma givea ya a :thumbup: Nice work by the way.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, you do some good joints my friend. Not messy, and drips running every where. Nice job indeed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I love FL. I love CPVC. It, is so fast to use, but that looks like it took, at least 8 hrs to do?


CPVC is crap, you can't give it to me for free.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

looks good, only think i would do would be to put backing on the valves. 

Any stress put on CPVC is a very bad thing, or a good thing for the service plumber who gets to rip all that CPVC out in 10 years...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> CPVC is crap, you can't give it to me for free.



Opinions are like Moderators, every forum has got one.:laughing:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> CPVC is crap, you can't give it to me for free.


i don't really trust it myself, but the customer and my boss tells me what to install, so be it.

soon i need to repipe my own 40 year old house, i thought about going CPVC, but now i am sure i am going to use copper, just because i know it will last.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> i don't really trust it myself, but the customer and my boss tells me what to install, so be it.
> 
> soon i need to repipe my own 40 year old house, i thought about going CPVC, but now i am sure i am going to use copper, just because i know it will last.



Dude, you are crazy to use Copper in FL. Remeber, 2 yrs later, that RSP warned you.:no:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dude, you are crazy to use Copper in FL. Remeber, 2 yrs later, that RSP warned you.:no:


tell that to my 40 year old copper under slab i have now LOL


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> tell that to my 40 year old copper under slab i have now LOL



Must be the water, or your copper came from a part of the universe that I did. Unbeatable.:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

my house was built in 79 with m copper and had 1 pin hole about 6 years ago. I'd water pipe my house with straws before I would use cpvc. Crazy straws too. :thumbup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

It looks like you did an excellent job on the installation. The material of choice is junk imo, but you had no choice on that since your boss told you to use it. That is one of the best looking cpvc jobs I have seen though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> my house was built in 79 with m copper and had 1 pin hole about 6 years ago. I'd water pipe my house with straws before I would use cpvc. Crazy straws too. :thumbup:


dude, you could make a lexan wall with those pipes going in all kinda of crazy loops and shiz, that would be cool,
































or maybe not


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

why do you tape the drawup threads on ground joints? other than that nice plastic work!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> why do you tape the drawup threads on ground joints? other than that nice plastic work!


because i was too lazy to walk to the truck to get pipe dope.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice work dude, for real


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Well DONE !!! Good connectors ,,, brass- cpvc


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

yeah well here is one I did about 3 years ago.


----------

